# software für Schaltschrankplanung?



## Bitte_ein_Bit (11 Februar 2008)

Hallo,
wollte mal wissen, ob es eine Software gibt zur Erstellung von Schaltschränken, wenn ja welche?


----------



## marlob (11 Februar 2008)

Meinst du eine Software zur Aufteilung der Komponenten im Schaltschrank. Sowas bietet Rittal glaube ich an.


----------



## vierlagig (11 Februar 2008)

*EPLAN*, *WSCAD*, *ELCAD* ... und wie die scheiße heißt ...


----------



## RMol (12 Februar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> EPLAN, WSCAD, ELCAD ... und wie die scheiße heißt ...


...qualitativ extrem hochwertiger Beitrag, sportliche Anerkennung!


----------



## maxider1 (18 Februar 2008)

*Welche Software ersetzt meine Leistung!*



Bitte_ein_Bit schrieb:


> wollte mal wissen, ob es eine Software gibt zur Erstellung von Schaltschränken, wenn ja welche?


 

zur "Erstellung" von Schaltschränken kenne ich keine Software - nur zum erstellen von Stromlaufpläne gg Aufbaupläne.

mfg.
Max


----------



## marlob (18 Februar 2008)

maxider1 schrieb:


> zur "Erstellung" von Schaltschränken kenne ich keine Software - nur zum erstellen von Stromlaufpläne gg Aufbaupläne.
> 
> mfg.
> Max


Wenn es da eine Software für geben würde, wollte ich die auch haben


----------



## maxider1 (18 Februar 2008)

*Marktlücke endeckt!*



marlob schrieb:


> Wenn es da eine Software für geben würde, wollte ich die auch haben


 
ICH AUCH!

Mal Spaß beiseite, ich glaube (glauben heißt nichts wissen) "Bitte_ein_Bit" sucht doch ein Programm für Stromlaufplan Erstellung, WSCAD kann ich empfehlen.
Demoversion hier: http://www.wscad.de/website_2004/deutsch/downloads_uebersicht.php

gruß
max


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2008)

maxider1 schrieb:


> ...WSCAD kann ich empfehlen.
> Demoversion hier: http://www.wscad.de/website_2004/deutsch/downloads_uebersicht.php



ich kann von WSCAD nur abraten, preis mag ok sein, aber das beste tool zur erstellung von stromlaufplänen ist IMHO eplan ... in der P8-version exquisit


----------



## Markus (18 Februar 2008)

wscad ist gut, kenne aber nur die alten versionen vom dosbassierenden bis 4.2

eplan ist aber wesentlich verbreiteter...
wir haben nur eplan.

@ralf
LEBST DU NOCH?!
WO WARST DU IN LETZTER ZEIT?
versuche dich seit wochen zu erreichen...


----------



## marlob (18 Februar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich kann von WSCAD nur abraten, preis mag ok sein, aber das beste tool zur erstellung von stromlaufplänen ist IMHO eplan ... in der P8-version exquisit


Was gibt es an WSCad auszusetzen?
Wir haben bei uns EPLAN, AutoCAD mit diesem Elektro-Modul und wollen uns jetzt auch noch WSCad anschaffen, da wir ein paar Kunden haben die das verlangen.


----------



## plc_tippser (18 Februar 2008)

EPlan hat Cabinett, damit geht´s gut.

pt


----------



## marlob (18 Februar 2008)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> EPlan hat Cabinett, damit geht´s gut.
> 
> pt


Hier mal ein Link dorthin
Eplan Cabinet


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Was gibt es an WSCad auszusetzen?
> Wir haben bei uns EPLAN, AutoCAD mit diesem Elektro-Modul und wollen uns jetzt auch noch WSCad anschaffen, da wir ein paar Kunden haben die das verlangen.



das system ist inkonsistent, zumindest war es das noch zu meiner WSCAD-zeit vor drei jahren (ich weiß, das ist lange her...) ... automatikläufe funktionieren nur nach mehrmaligen anschubsen, querverweise haben sehr oft das problem nicht zu stimmen, die artikelverwaltung läßt sich sehr schlecht pflegen und makros zu erstellen ist ein unterfangen von mehreren stunden (für das selbe in eplan brauch ich ne viertel stunde) ...
von kontaktspiegeln mal ganz zu schweigen...
dazu kommt die gewöhnungsbedürftige oberfläche und das klickverhalten der elemente...
...ich habe es verflucht...wenn ich mich doch nur besser erinnern könnte, würd mir sicher auch was positives einfallen...


----------



## marlob (18 Februar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das system ist inkonsistent, zumindest war es das noch zu meiner WSCAD-zeit vor drei jahren (ich weiß, das ist lange her...) ... automatikläufe funktionieren nur nach mehrmaligen anschubsen, querverweise haben sehr oft das problem nicht zu schlimmen, die artikelverwaltung läßt sich sehr schlecht pflegen und makros zu erstellen ist ein unterfangen von mehreren stunden (für das selbe in eplan brauch ich ne viertel stunde) ...
> von kontaktspiegeln mal ganz zu schweigen...
> dazu kommt die gewöhnungsbedürftige oberfläche und das klickverhalten der elemente...
> ...ich habe es verflucht...wenn ich mich doch nur besser erinnern könnte, würd mir sicher auch was positives einfallen...


3 Jahre ist ja schon was her, aber letztendlich muss sich doch unsere Zeichenabteilung damit rumplagen. Ich werde mir einfach mal ne Demo kommen lassen und es ausprobieren.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (18 Februar 2008)

...
ich fand eplan immer gut .....

ist zwar schon ne Weile her, dass ich damit hantierte, aber da gabs auch ein Tool, womit man nebst Schaltschrankaufbau auch Stromlaufpläne erstellen konnte .....


----------



## Noggzen (29 Januar 2011)

um ein Schaltschranklayout zu zeichnen ist WSCAD vollkommen ausreichend. Aber du hast auch nur Freude wenn du deine Datenbanken gut gepflegt hast. Was allerdings zu bemängeln ist dass man keine 3D Modelle erstellen kann. da man das immer ausrechnen muss ob dicke FUs mit sagen wir mal 70kW von der Tiefe wirklich an dieser Position bleiben können da man ja die Schaltschränke je nach Land mit großen Lüftern oder Klimageräten ausstatten muss.

WSCAD ist im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis schon besser, wobei ich auch "leider" nur kurz mit P8 gearbeitet habe und es schon um Klassen besser war.


----------



## -V- (30 Januar 2011)

Als ich noch im Schaltschrank bau gearbeitet habe, wurde dort irgendwann mal von WCAD auf E-Plan umgesattelt.

Laut meinem damaligen Meister war es mit E-Plan möglich den kompletten Schaltschrankaufbau zu planen.

Da E-Plan gehört ja genau wie Rittal zur Loh-Gruppe.


----------



## IBFS (30 Januar 2011)

-V- schrieb:


> Da E-Plan gehört ja genau wie Rittal zur Loh-Gruppe.



EPLAN (ab P8) ist quasi das TIE (Total Integrated Eplan) unter
den verschiedenen Elektroplanungsprogrammen um den Fluidplan
mal nicht zu vergessen. Ich weis ja nicht wer 3D-Schaltschrank-
planung braucht/verwendet, aber für eine Serienmaschine kann
das schon sinnvoll sein.

Frank


----------



## -V- (30 Januar 2011)

Bei Sondermaschinen kann es auch schon mal sinnvoll sein.
Wäre nicht der erste Schaltschrank wo die Tür nicht mehr zu geht, weil die Geräte in der Tür zu tief sind und die Geräte auf der Monatgeplatte zu hoch.


----------



## IBFS (30 Januar 2011)

-V- schrieb:


> Bei Sondermaschinen kann es auch schon mal sinnvoll sein.
> Wäre nicht der erste Schaltschrank wo die Tür nicht mehr zu geht, weil die Geräte in der Tür zu tief sind und die Geräte auf der Monatgeplatte zu hoch.



Ne, is schon klar ... die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand. Und auch das Thema
Schaltschrankkühlung wird oft vernachlässigt. Da wird nur ein Kühlgerät
aus Dach geschraubt ohne das man Luftleitbleche in den Schrank baut.
Da entsteht dann häufig ein thermischer Kurzschluss.

Das Problem ist leider nur, dass im Sondermaschinenbau der Zeitdruck oft
so groß ist, das der Schrank schon fast fertig ist, bevor man den EPLAN
überhaupt angefangen hat  

Frank


----------



## Noggzen (30 Januar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das Problem ist leider nur, dass im Sondermaschinenbau der Zeitdruck oft
> so groß ist, das der Schrank schon fast fertig ist, bevor man den EPLAN
> überhaupt angefangen hat
> 
> Frank




da sagst du was wahres, kann ich nur bestätigen


----------

